# New prop on 2018 HB Marquesa with 115SHO



## kylet (Jun 29, 2017)

I bought a SCD4 19 pitch. Love it.

From the factory they come now with scd3 21p- motor mounted in the 2nd hole. That prop did ok. It was really fast. Solo, with the lightest load possible (no tm, batteries, tackle, low fuel) I was able to hit 50.5 mph on 5800 rpm. Any more rpm's were false rpm's gained by trimming and tabbing and gaining no speed (over 5900 I would start losing speed). The boat would begin to porpoise at around 35 mph trimmed all the way down without tabs. It was a constant back and forth between the trim and tabs to get top speed. Boat was much slower than a boat this size should be out of the hole. 

So I ordered a SCD4 18p to get more stern lift trying to get the rpm's up and to help out with hole shot and porpoising. The four blade however was enough to lift the stern and make up for the low rpm's in its own. After hitting 6000 and rising in the first 150 yards. I ordered a 19 pitch.

I tested the SCD4 19p solo with about 23 gallons of fuel, 24v trolling motor and batteries, a cooler with drinks and ice, and enough fishing equipment for 2. Top speed was 47.9 at 6150 rpm. Without any trim or tabs there is no porpoising and I am running around 44-45 mph at around 5800 rpm. Hole shot is good now. 

Soon I'm going to try a SCD3 in 20p. I expect that I will get similar results. Just thought I'd share...


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

kylet said:


> From the factory they come now with scd3 21p- motor mounted in the 2nd hole. That prop did ok. It was really fast. Solo, with the lightest load possible (no tm, batteries, tackle, low fuel) I was able to hit 50.5 mph on 5800 rpm... Top speed was 47.9 at 6150 rpm. Without any trim or tabs there is no porpoising and I am running around 44-45 mph at around 5800 rpm.... Just thought I'd share...


Thanks for sharing.

My boat also came with a SCD3R21P on it that I thought was too high pitch, and I didn't like that I couldn't really get the bow up with engine trim.

So I reached out to HB Pro Guide Carl Ball and found out he had spent many hours evaluating different props on his 2018 Marquesa running a F115LB. He and I had the same thoughts on the SCD, and not running a SHO to go 25-35 mph 99% of the time. Besides there are too many manatees (and rocks) around the Nature Coast to be running WOT, and clients don't care how fast your boat runs WOT anyway.

It was Carl's opinion that the PTR4R18P bow lifting prop gave him the best all around performance. Plenty bow lift, awesome grip, and good hole shot. Because of Carl, Joe Gonzalez also switched to the PTR4R18P and loves it too.

Because I had to try something different I went with a PTR3R19P and found I got pretty much the same numbers as Carl & Joe, but with a little less bow lift, and the porpoising that goes with that.

One thing that all three of us found is that you will run around 30 mph at 3800 regardless of which prop you're running. And you can go directly to WOT and trim up for top speed without tabs or porpoising. You just have to trust it. However when you back off of WOT you will get some porpoising that is common for many boats.


----------



## kylet (Jun 29, 2017)

MariettaMike said:


> Thanks for sharing.
> 
> My boat also came with a SCD3R21P on it that I thought was too high pitch, and I didn't like that I couldn't really get the bow up with engine trim.
> 
> ...


Why are you looking for more bow lift? Especially if you are not looking for top end... I know several that are running that prop too and I’ve never really gotten a good answer as to why other than that’s what others are running. 

I get going to a 18 or 19 to get a quicker hole shot, but you are only able to achieve that by getting a digging prop that won’t get enough air to over rev. 

Just speaking in general, a bow lifting is built for top end. You’re obviously not going to get more torque and quick hole shot than a stern lifting in the same pitch. But because of the requirement of tabs that prop is never going to see 47 mph with a fishing load. It’s more like 45-46 which is slower than the scd4 on that boat. And again in general a stern lifting 4 blade prop is going to have substantially better low end performance in the same pitch.

The other big deal with that is you’re going to lose fuel efficiency with a bow lift with tabs. 

I know a lot of people have gone to that. My fishing buddies run them. But again using a bow lifting prop on that boat is like putting ketchup on Cheerio’s. Just thinking about that frustrates me. There are ways to get down to that same pitch with a prop that is designed for low end power.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

kylet said:


> I know a lot of people have gone to that. My fishing buddies run them. But again using a bow lifting prop on that boat is like putting ketchup on Cheerio’s. Just thinking about that frustrates me. There are ways to get down to that same pitch with a prop that is designed for low end power.


Running a bow lifting prop on a vee bottomed boat gives the operator more control capabilities for a wider range of conditions. Plus you get better grip in turns and rough conditions. Especially a following sea.

You can always lift the stern with tabs for hole shot and running skinny.

Burning a little more gas by using tabs is worth it.

Besides, running the SCD prop feels like you're driving a wheel barrow. very one dimensional. Jus Say'n.


----------



## kylet (Jun 29, 2017)

MariettaMike said:


> Running a bow lifting prop on a vee bottomed boat gives the operator more control capabilities for a wider range of conditions. Plus you get better grip in turns and rough conditions. Especially a following sea.
> 
> You can always lift the stern with tabs for hole shot and running skinny.
> 
> ...


10-4

I get the control deal with a prop that’s always digging, makes sense. With a 4 blade I have full control and honestly probably more now that I use hardly any tab action. 

You can always get more lift with tabs than what you could without, absolutely. But it’s nice to have the lift without the keel buried. 

I don’t get the inefficiency being worth it thing though. I’d agree that using tabs and giving up some fuel efficiency is better than porpoising mainly due to safety issues, but if you can get a pure ride with more fuel efficiency without tabs I’m not sure why you’d use them.

I love a semi clever prop on a shallow water application. The SHO was built to run them.


----------



## captain Ryan Booth (Dec 21, 2015)

kylet said:


> I bought a SCD4 19 pitch. Love it.
> 
> From the factory they come now with scd3 21p- motor mounted in the 2nd hole. That prop did ok. It was really fast. Solo, with the lightest load possible (no tm, batteries, tackle, low fuel) I was able to hit 50.5 mph on 5800 rpm. Any more rpm's were false rpm's gained by trimming and tabbing and gaining no speed (over 5900 I would start losing speed). The boat would begin to porpoise at around 35 mph trimmed all the way down without tabs. It was a constant back and forth between the trim and tabs to get top speed. Boat was much slower than a boat this size should be out of the hole.
> 
> ...


Have you tried a SCD3 19 pitch? I am having same problem with my marquesa. do you have a jack plate? because a few guides with jackplates are seeing 53 on a light load. what difference did you see between a 18 and 19 4 blade? I'm located here in south florida but if you get this and can speak on phone send a reply. have some questions. Thank you!


----------



## kylet (Jun 29, 2017)

captain Ryan Booth said:


> Have you tried a SCD3 19 pitch? I am having same problem with my marquesa. do you have a jack plate? because a few guides with jackplates are seeing 53 on a light load. what difference did you see between a 18 and 19 4 blade? I'm located here in south florida but if you get this and can speak on phone send a reply. have some questions. Thank you!


The 18 scd4 was just not enough pitch. I could have easily hit 6200 rpms without much effort. I haven’t tried a scd3 19. I’m curious about trying the 20 though. I would guess that the 19 is a little low.

I have no jackplate. I’m mounted in hole 2. 53 is pretty strong. My initial thought on that is they have to have some helping current to get that. I could see being able to raise the engine on a bare load could add a few mph, though. 

I’ll pm you my number.


----------

